# Acer Aspire V3-772G geeignet fürs Gaming?



## PillePallePulle (28. Februar 2014)

*Acer Aspire V3-772G geeignet fürs Gaming?*

Hallo zusammen,

Ist dieser Acer geeignet für z.B: The Elder Scrolls Online, DayZ, Skyrim usw... ?
Hier seine inneren Werte:

Acer Aspire V3-772G-747A8G1TMAKK


- 43,9cm (17.3") Full HD+ LED non glare Display (1920x1080)

- Intel Core i7-4702MQ 2.20GHz (6MB Cache; Intel Turbo Boost bis 3.20GHz)

- 8 GB DDR3L-RAM

- 1 TB SATA Festplatte 5400 U/min

- 2 GB Nvidia GeForce GTX 760M

- DVD Brenner

- Wireless LAN 802.11 b/g/n

- 10/100/1000 Mbit Ethernet

- Bluetooth 4.0

- HD Webcam und internes Mikrofon

- QWERTZ-Tastatur mit Nummernblock

- 6 Zellen Li-Ion Akku (4400mAh); Laufzeit bis zu 3,5h, anwendungsabhängig

- Gewicht: ca. 3,20 kg

- Maße: 414,8 x 275 x 34,7 mm


Acer Aspire V3-772G-747A8G1TMAKK 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


wird bei Amazon angeboten für 999 Euro.

Vielen Dank und euch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MrEdHardy (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire V3-772G geeignet fürs Gaming?*

Hallo PillePallePulle,

im großen und ganzen ist dieser Laptop für den momentanen Spielegebrauch in Ordnung. Da die GTX 760m 2gb GDDR5 etwa 6% schneller ist, als eine Desktop Radeon R7 260 (eine Übertaktete Radeon 7770), somit liegt sie technisch gesehen zwischen der gtx 650 ti und ti boost. Der Prozessor ist sowieso das kleinste Problem, der wird locker einige Jahre überleben, ist von der Leistung sehr ähnlich, wie ein Desktop Core i5. 8gb RAM is völlig ausreichend und nur ma angemerkt der Akku hält im Spielebereich, wenn man glück hat ne halbe Stunde also lieber ans Netzteil hocken und zockn.
Also TES:5 schaffst du locker in ultra auf deiner Auflösung, aber bei TESO bin ich mir nich ganz sicher, da das Game noch in der Beta ist aber 100%ig mittlere bis hohe Einstellungen gehn dann schon klar, kann sich vllt. aber noch zum Offizielen Release ändern. Sonstige Spiele wie BF4,COD:Ghosts,etc... sollten bei dir in 1080p ebenfalls lockerflockig mit mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen laufen (Achtung bei AC4, da kann die Perfomance schon ma stark varieren je nach Situation ,da das Spiel nich grad die beste Optimierung erlebt hat.)

Nur mal am Rand, welches Dayz meinst du genau, die SA oder den Mod? Die SA ist noch ne schwere Sache also ich würde mit mittleren Preset bzw. mit einer gemoddeten config arbeiten, die du eigentlich nur googlen bräuchtest um Perfomancetechnisch und Visuell was rauszuholen. Also der Mod läuft auf Ultra vllt die Sichtweite bei 3000 (konstant 50+ fps) oder darunter belassen sonst keine Probleme.

Erkundige dich mal, ob dieser Laptop eine MXM-Grafik hat (wechselbare Grafikkarte via MXM-Steckplatz, also vergleichbar wie auf dem Desktop)

Ich hoffe das hat dir geholfen.
MFG MrEdHardy


----------



## iTzZent (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire V3-772G geeignet fürs Gaming?*

Das Gerät taugt nichts und erst recht nicht für satte 1000Euro !

1. man kann es nicht reinigen ! Geräte mit Hardware dieser Leistungklasse muss man mind. alle 12 Monate reinigen, da sonst die Komopenten anfangen zu drosseln. Dies ist bei dem Acer nicht möglich.
2. Grafikkarte ist natürlich bei dem Gerät auf der Platine fest verlötet, MXM kennt Acer nicht (mehr)

Gigabyte P27K, Core i5-4200M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, schwarz (GA-P27K-4G-DOS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200M, 2x 2.50GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 765M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN, eSATA • Wireless: WLAN  802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 9in1 • Webcam: 2.0 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Polymer, 8 Zellen, 5200mAh • Gewicht:  3.20kg • Besonderheiten: beleuchtete Tastatur, Nummernblock •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*799,-

*Das Gerät ist, aufgrund des Prozessors, günstiger. Der i5-4200M reicht für die GTX765M aber locker aus. Des weiteren gibt es hier ein Backlight Keyboard und man kann den Lüfter samt Heatpipelamellen problemlos reinigen.

MSI GE70-i765M245FD (001757-SKU8) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4700MQ, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik:  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080,  non-glare • Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN  802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.70kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur • Herstellergarantie:  zwei Jahre
*1039,-

*Auch hier lässt sich das Kühlsystem problemlos reinigen, des weiteren gibt es noch einen i7 und ein Backlight Keyboard.

Medion Erazer X7825, Core i7-4700MQ, 8GB RAM, 750GB, 1920x1080 (MD98414/30015832) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4700MQ, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 8GB  (2x 4GB) • Festplatte: 750GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL •  Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M, 3GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080,  non-glare • Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN, eSATA •  Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 6in1  (SD/SDHC/SDCX/MMC/MS/MS Pro) • Webcam: 3.0 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 9 Zellen • Gewicht:  3.82kg • Besonderheiten: beleuchtete Tastatur, Nummernblock •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*1150,-

*Mit Abstand das beste Gerät in dieser Preisklasse. Deutlich schnellere Grafikkarte, welche auswechselbar ist (MXM 3.0 Typ B). Des weiteren gibt es hier eine anständige Gehäusequalität (umbenanntes MSI GT70), eines der besten Kühlsysteme (deutlich besser wie bei den oben erwähnten Geräten), das beste Soundsystem auf dem Markt und natürlich auch ein Backlight Keyboard.


----------



## Goblin10 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire V3-772G geeignet fürs Gaming?*

Hey,

Gaming Laptop bitte folgendes durchblättern: Link Hier sind die top 10 Gaming Notebooks die mehr oder weniger sich gut lohnen.

MXM Grakas haben die Alienwares auf 100% aber die kosten ja auch viel.


----------



## iTzZent (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire V3-772G geeignet fürs Gaming?*

Die Liste von Notebookcheck kann man getrost ignorieren. Es gibt deutlich bessere Geräte als die Top 10 von NBC. Die Liste richtet sich auch nur nach der Endbewertung, welche sich manchmal sehr merkwürdig zusammen setzt.... dazu kommt noch, das nur getestete Geräte in der Liste stehen. Das wichtigste aber... es geht da NIE um Preis/Leistung !

Und auch Alienware setzt nicht immer MXM Karten ein... so hat das Alienware 14 z.B. keine.


----------



## Goblin10 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire V3-772G geeignet fürs Gaming?*

Also, ich weiß ned, hier wird sicherlich kein 14"-er gekauft, ab 17 verwendet Alienware MXM grakas. . . Die Asus was jz top 1 ist, hat zawr kein MXM graka aber drozdem ein sehr guter Stück, Kühlung gut, Perfomance gut alles gut und das sag ich aus erfahrung!!!


----------



## iTzZent (1. März 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire V3-772G geeignet fürs Gaming?*

Na dann frage mal deine Erfahrung, welches Asus Gerät man für 1000Euro bekommt... Es sind sicher keine verkehrten Geräte, aber sie sind stets bei weitem zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung. Es gibt IMMER gleichschnelle Geräte für weniger Geld... Und da MSI bei den aktuellen Haswell Geräten die Heatpipe überarbeitet hat, sind diese Geräte (inkl Medion Erazer Serie) nahezu perfekt. Schnell, stabil, kühl, leise, perfekt zu warten und das zu einem stets sehr günstigen Preis.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. März 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire V3-772G geeignet fürs Gaming?*

Ist denn bei den MSI auch die Graka auf die Platine gelötet ? So ein Schwachsinn


----------



## iTzZent (1. März 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire V3-772G geeignet fürs Gaming?*

Bei sämmtlichen MSI Geräten der GT und GX Serie sowie bei den baugleichen Medion Erazer Geräten befindet sich die Grafikkarte im MXM 3.0 Typ B Slot. Bei der GE und GP Serie befindet sie sich auf der Platine.


----------

